# Game #12: Cavs @ Pacers (11/24/2005)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 11*_







*vs*









*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(9-2) @* *Indiana Pacers** (6-3)*

_*Thursday, November 24, 2005*_
*Time:* 5:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Conseco Fieldhouse*, Indianapolis, Indiana

*Head Coaches*









Mike Brown / Rick Carlisle

*Probable Staters*















Eric Snow / Jamaal Tinsley
















Larry Hughes / Stephen Jackson
















LeBron James / Ron Artest
















Drew Gooden / Austin Croshere
















Zydrunas Ilgauskas / Jermaine O’Neal

*Cleveland Cavaliers Bench*




































Damon Jones / Luke Jackson / Sasha Pavlovic / Donyell Marshall / Alan Henderson

*Indiana Pacers Bench*






















Sarunas Jasikevicius / Fred Jones / Danny Granger

*Cleveland Cavaliers' Notes*

*** Refuse to be intimidated by the Pacers and attack their defense early on. While Indiana’s defense is still quite strong, they have been prone to occasional breakdowns and shakey moments down the stretch.

*** Knock down foul shots early to start the game and late to close things out. When Cleveland knocks them down, they usually win.

*** LeBron needs Larry Hughes to have a good scoring game to keep the Pacers’ defense honest. If Hughes can get off to a good start, they will have to make a choice to either let Hughes continue to score or pay more attention to him, freeing LeBron in the process.

*** Drew Gooden needs to stay with Croshere and not lose his assigment. On the other end, test Croshere’s springs by attacking the offensive glass. If Drew plays well with his usual energy, he should be able to win this match up.

*** Damon Jones (injured left ankle against Celtics and might not play) and Donyell Marshall need to knock down shots. Whether they can successfully spread the floor or not will determine the quality of shots the Cavs will receive.

*Overview*

Cleveland needs this win badly. They need to prove to themselves they can beat the Detroit’s, Indiana’s and Miami’s of the East. Not only is game important due to it being an Eastern conference supremacy litmus test, it’s also a major test for Cleveland trying to improve themselves as a road team. True contenders find a way to win on the road.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I have the sinking feeling this will be a blowout win for the Pacers. It's on national TV for one. For two it's been pretty easy sailing for the guys so far this season. I don't think they're prepared to face a team like Indiana yet.

Put me down in the humiliating loss column for this one ahead of time.

Hope I'm wrong though.

Plus it's on the road.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why does this game on the road have to be on national TV? Why couldn't they show the Pacers at Cleveland, instead. 

Hopefully Jones isn't banged up too bad because I don't want to see Wilks getting big minutes and now Marshall is the only pure shooter we have. Loved to have seen us completely healthy with AV and Jones against a healthy Pacer squad but it ain't happening.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm with Future, I see this as a loss for 3 primary reasons:

1. It's on National TV, where 90% of the time we play like crap
2. It's on the road, where we generally also play like crap
3. Stephen Jackson ALWAYS owns Lebron for some reason, has since LBJ's rookie year. 

I'm not even concerned with Artest, Lebron fares well against him. But for whatever reason Jackson shows no fear against Lebron and is in his grill on both sides of the court.

It sucks because everyone will gauge our record thus far based on how we play against Elite teams like Indiana. I would be VERY HAPPY with a win @ Indy, would really make a statement so hopefully our guys understand that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Also while we have scraped out a few wins with sloppy play the last couple games, our team needs to step up the intensity big time if they want to win on Thursday.

No more wild 3's, or stretches of great defense followed up with horrible defense. We need to start putting it together for 48 minutes. Alot of the lapses have been hidden by the blowouts, but you can be sure this stuff will bite us in the *** against the Pacers.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LoL remy: didn't know JO looked so much like LaFrentz 

This is a game we need Z to step up big time. No jumpshooting big men on the Pacers which can give him problems and Indiana except for Harrison has no true center


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

And you know Brown is telling his team all of this. But are they listening? This could be a game like the Spurs game that throws cold water in the teams face. Brown will probably end up being able to use this game to further teach.

It's hard to teach an overconfident team, which I'm starting to get the sense of. Confidence is great, but I worry this team is thinking it can turn it on when it wants. They need to focus on just playing their system for a full 48, like San Antonio. It doesn't matter what you do against the Magic and Celtics of the world, the goal here is a championship, and the way the Cavs have looked early, they have proven they have the talent, now it's time to start focusing mentally on it. Because the Pistons, Heat, Pacers, and Spurs will win these games mentally. They'll frustrate James and leave his teammates watching.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> LoL remy: didn't know JO looked so much like LaFrentz


My bad guys. I didn't mean that as disrespect to the Pacers by making that mistake. I've edited the right url address in. 

Serves me right because I'm studying biology and I'm zoning in and out.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

remy23 said:


> My bad guys. I didn't mean that as disrespect to the Pacers by making that mistake. I've edited the right url address in.
> 
> Serves me right because I'm studying biology and I'm zoning in and out.


 Please don't apologize: you do great game threads. I just thought it was funny


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes the game threads are awesome Remy, you put them up like clockwork also :greatjob: 

I think Future makes a good point. I have a bad feeling we'll see the *team* play well early and then fall back into the "Lebron show" when we start to struggle scoring. In other words the trend seems to be to rely on Lebron to bail us out of droughts and win games for us late single handedly, but that's not always going to work against elite teams. The entire squad needs to come with effort and feel confident they can make plays. 

This is a big game fellas! :biggrin:


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Cavs play like crap on national TV and Stephen Jackson always seems to light LeBron up. The loss of Damon Jones is huge in games like this...a win would be huge but a loss would bring the doubters out of the woodwork.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Stephen Jackson lit up Lebron when it was only Lebron and the worthless Cavaliers, now he has Larry Hughes instead of Ira Newble, i would say thats an up grade. I would even say that Larry Hughes is a better basketball player than Jackson, so i say we win from that stand point.

Also if you look at the match ups, i see no reason why Drew Gooden doesnt abuse Croshere, aslong as he doesnt let him step out and knock down some deep threes aka (Pat Garrity) then we should be ok. 

I think with a healthy Jones we match up with this team very well. Both have great guards (bron/hughes-artest/jackson) ... I'd say the kicker of us winning/losing this game is Jermaine O'neil... also if Snow is no where to be found do we go with bron-jackson-hughes backcourt if DJ is hurt ?


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

This is a game where we get to see how far our D has truly come. Hughes and LeBron wont drop 60 combined this game and the big guys might have trouble with Indy's. I think that in order to win this game we must play our best D. Recently the Cavs have really just been outscoring people especially at home but we cant just out score everyone. We will see if we have a good D or not in this game.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

LeBron Vs. Ron... I've been waiting soooo long  It is going to be an enteresting matchup... between the two best and most versatile SFs in the NBA.

Good luck to you guys!

You guys have a good chance for many reasons...

*Zeke kills us... every time!

*Mike Brown knows the Pacers unlike any other head coach in the NBA.

*Damon Jones has hurt us often in the past.

*Larry Hughes could play Stephen very well... unless Stephen choses to post him up alot.

*I like your depth... you guys have a strong bench... as do we!

Good points for Pacers...

*I don't know if you guys have seen Ron yet this year, but he is a beast in the paint this year... LeBron could get into foul trouble if Ron goes at him a lot... Ron has been getting to the line like crazy this year... but he has been horrible at FT shooting.

*Our biggest weakness defensively is against very fast and quick PGs... while your guys aren't exactly slow... they aren't near as fast as many of the PGs we have been facing this year. Jamal and Sarunas may have a very good night against you... it kind of depends on how high Snow's defense will be for this particular game. (P.S. - Watchout for Sarunas in this game... I think he will be turning it up for Zeke  )

*Fred Jones has been playing some serious D this year... tell Larry to be carefull against our second unit.

*Jermaine has problems with Zeke... if he can stay out of foul trouble he could hurt you... but will he? Jermaine has been passing out of the double team very well this year. I think this game very well could depend on how well Jermaine does versus Zeke... if he can stay out of foul trouble... He will tear Zeke a new one on the offensive end... but Zeke just out positions him every time... and his extra height kills Jermaine. Jermaine has the best numbers for a Center in the NBA right now... but Zeke could hinder him... we'll have to wait and see.

Good Luck Cavs Fans!

P.S. - LeBron is my 2nd fav!


----------



## Nutritionals (May 9, 2005)

Lol, "Zeke"? 

But ya, this one scares me a little bit. Playing a very good team on the road is always tough.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Nutritionals said:


> Lol, "Zeke"?
> 
> But ya, this one scares me a little bit. Playing a very good team on the road is always tough.


You've never heard that one? 

I am more scared about us versus Cleveland than I am with us versus Miami. I see you guys as potentially our 3rd toughest opponent... right behind Detroit and San Antonio.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Indiana Pacers Preview*











> *Cleveland Cavaliers/Indiana Pacers Preview*
> 
> LeBron James looks to continue his solid play and lead the Cleveland Cavaliers to their ninth consecutive victory when they visit the Indiana Pacers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

good luck guys


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 11/24/2005 | Pacers to put Cavs through their paces*

^ Thanks. Best of luck to you as well.



> *Pacers to put Cavs through their paces*
> 
> *Trip to Indiana to show the true level of respect
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Limping Jones still uncertain for Pacers*









More From The Plain Dealer | Subscribe To The Plain Dealer



> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Limping Jones still uncertain for Pacers*
> 
> Thursday, November 24, 2005
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*A friend worth defeating*











> *Cavaliers coach Mike Brown, here talking with guard Larry Hughes, still has warm ties to the Indiana Pacers he once helped coach.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: A friend worth defeating*

JO with 2 early fouls. This game is interesting early because both sides are taking charges but both sides are also trying to attack the rim.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heart skipped a beat there. They need to get that floor cleaned up.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Reggie given the standing O.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

D. Jones and Marshall in the game.

- Gooden is playing well thus far.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

> Heart skipped a beat there. They need to get that floor cleaned up.


Yeah what was up with that, gave me a scare to.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Need a little more movement on offense.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Only Drew and Z seem okay offensively. Good Pacers' defense and bad Cleveland shooting. It's one thing to try and outscore people but if your shooting is off, you need another strategy.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey, we're only down ten, and we've got nothing from Hughes, Lebron, Marshall, or Jones...ha. I think the team hasn't come out with their usual swagger. It's day and night road and away, and it also has to do with playing a team that you're not sure if you're better than. Lebron drives that confidence by example, and I just don't think he's exuding his normal confidence. As good a defender as Artest is, Lebron is stronger and faster than him, and if Lebron focuses on going to the basket, he'll make things happen.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

We like i posted earlier in the week to watch out for Austin Croshere b/c players at the PF position that stretch the floor kill us. And thats exactly what he is doing. 

I also dont agree with the subs Brown is bringing tonight. Its the same as usual but does it have to happen every game ? even though Z has attacked the basket and got too the line and played great the only one scoring, you take him out ?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Henderson is hustling out there. You have to appreciate that kind of effort.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> I also dont agree with the subs Brown is bringing tonight. Its the same as usual but does it have to happen every game ? even though Z has attacked the basket and got too the line and played great the only one scoring, you take him out ?


Z's in foul trouble.  Considering that no body really has it going for the Cavs, I don't know what you'd change with the rotations. They just have to hang around until the shots start dropping again. But this looks a lot like the San Antonio game. Probably going to be the blowout loss we all expected, and it looks like the Cavs expected.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Does anyone else hate when they switch camera angles?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

No need for JO to get a tech. His team is winning big and has the momentum.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dumb tech on JO's part. Give Lebron a chance...never mind. Jeesus. Nothing is dropping for the Cavs.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Well...pretty much everything that could go wrong, has gone wrong, and the Cavs are still within 15.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I hate watching slow down teams: Love Indiana in terms of talent and coaching but I can't think of the lat time I enjoyed watching a game of there's.

Anyways need to get Lebron in the post. I'm not sure why they haven't done this yet.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Eric Snow sucks


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was a terrible charge call: no way Croshere got there first


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland has to be kicking themselves because with the Pacers' foul trouble, if they were hitting their shots, the game would be entirely different.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If the Cavs can just go into the half at 15 or lower, you have to consider that something of a victory. It's incredible the shots that aren't falling for anybody on this team. The TNT staff is highlighting Lebron, but Hughes has been gone too. Marshall hasn't done anything. Damon Jones has been nonexistent. Yeah the Pacers D is good, but there's no reason all of those guys should be off this bad.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

No energy today outside of Gooden: none at all. These are games where AV could have helped us big time..

This just seems to happen to us on the road. Against mediocre teams we can get away with it but not with the better ones


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Thank you Damon, finally we hit something.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Damn. You have a chance to get it to 10 going into the final minute, and you let them run off 7 unanswered.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Down 17 at the half (47-30).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Kind of what we all expected, honestly.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I mean, it's painful, but these kinds of games will go a long ways to teaching important lessons.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

You can't lay an egg like this on National TV if u want to be taken seriously. This is so typical of LeBron and the Cavs. I was so ready for a good game......and this is what I get :curse:


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Can anyone check which NBA game has the most offensive fouls called because we may have beat it in the 1st half? 

We are playing so flatfooted, we can't be giving Tinsey the lane like the basically unguarded. 

Down 17 at the half, If I wasnt keeping score I would think we would be down somewhere around 30.

Coach needs to get these guys fired up.We know Lebron will burst out sometime in the 2nd half. It's just whose going to step up with him.

And well I'm at it, screw Barkley for saying we have no chance at winning this.He looks smart now but we are a much better team than this.

Damn Barkley talks a lot of crap.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

i expected more out of lebron. seriously


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Cleveland has to get a point guard!?
Supposedly they have two. Plus Michael Wilks.

Who does Charles want the Cavs to get? Not every team can get Jason Kidd or Steve Nash.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> You can't lay an egg like this on National TV if u want to be taken seriously.


I know. Because not enough people have satellite.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

btw wheres ernie johnson? i miss that fella already


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Cleveland has to get a point guard!?
> Supposedly they have two. Plus Michael Wilks.
> 
> Who does Charles want the Cavs to get? Not every team can get Jason Kidd or Steve Nash.


Just draft a young kid with potential in the draft. So for this season, I don't think anything can be done about it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That was kind of a bull**** call on Lebron there. Artest is doing the same thing on the other to Lebron when he tries to post up, but the refs are letting it go. If you're going to let these guys pound, let Lebron pound back. No reason Lebron should be the only one with bruises.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ugh we aren't getting any breaks from the refs either. Lebron gets called for what Artest does every play.

Snow for his good defense just doesn't bring ANYTHING on offense: you're playing 4 on 5 against good teams as he can't even finish layups even


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Frankly I'd like to see Luke in there with Larry and Lebron rather then Snow and Jones right now. Jones shot selection is terrible


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

sigh. You know the drill. Get it under 20 going into the 4th and hope you can make a push.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

20 we don't have a shot: need it to be around 12 to have a realistic shot


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The problem is everytime we get it down there, the Pacers hit some 3's, go on a mini-run. They're like the Pistons in terms of once you get behind, it's hard to come back, because they'll just sit and bomb 3's until they hit some.

On the plus side, we were down to the Sixers too by a large margin and came back...of course that game was like the bizarro world version of this one.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

I say don't worry about the refs. You can't depend on calls when you're on the road. The Cavaliers are getting out-hustled. I see a little more defensive effort in the 2nd half, but they had better go all out from now on if they expect to even stay close in this one. Attack the basket and defend with Force!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is it me or Marshall has some poor hands: he seems to bumble a lot of passes. That's costing us some points as he loses his open look by the time he gets his handle back


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on you got to hit you're FT's when you're done this big


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You can tell Dick Stockton and Reggie haven't actually seen most of the Cavs games.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> You can tell Dick Stockton and Reggie haven't actually seen most of the Cavs games.


 You can tell that Miller hasn't broadcasted before he's not very good so far. Seems to have potential though


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah, Steve Kerr was a little shakey when he started too. Reggie will be good, I think. He's got a little bit of humor, seems to know his stuff--another good pickup for TNT.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Reggie speaks of a lot of homerism though when he tries to talk about the Pacers. i cant stand it anymore.

give me steve kerr please


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

On the plus side, I think the Cavs are going to hold the Pacers under 100.
Silver lining, silverlining, silverlining.

This will be a vastly diffrent game when the Pacers come back to the Q.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

DuMa said:


> Reggie speaks of a lot of homerism though when he tries to talk about the Pacers. i cant stand it anymore.
> 
> give me steve kerr please


It's tough, because when he tries to be objective about the Pacers, he ends up hating on them, but when he's talking good about them, he tends to overdue it. It's not easy to do. Steve Kerr had a similair problem with the Spurs last year. He'll get better.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Every single time the Cavs score the Pacers have an answer.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Every single time the Cavs score the Pacers have an answer.



Correct.....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't think you can find a single person on BBB who actually picked the Cavs to win this game. Everyone on the Cavs board picked a Pacers blowout, and everyone on the Pacers board picked a close Pacers win.

I think the Spurs loss, told us kind of where we are at. This is just another reminder, that there is a long ways for this team to go.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Well ... The Cavs will lose this one ... can't win them all.

I think they ate too much of that heavy food last night and went to bed without working out because they had nothing else to do.

But ... I've got to also admit ... the PACERS are going to eat my team (the Clippers) alive 

It's good to see Ron Artest back ... he looks good.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Time to put this game in the rear view. We'll get them when they come to the Q.

Timberwolves are next, and I believe that's at the Q. Time to start a new winning streak.

How about Saras tonight? Damn I wish he was a Cav. His defense is a little worse than Damon's, but he's such a good passer and decsision maker. It would have been cool to have him throwing passes to Hughes and Lebron.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Damon Jones looked a hell of a lot like Jeff McGinnis on the perimeter defense. Damon stood and watched Jasekevicius shoot like Damon had paid for a ticket and was a spectator. If you don't know how to get around a pick, Watch Eric Snow in practice !!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Ron looks great out there. His strength is amazing. Bravo.

This game was a sound spanking. Some guys on the team might get angry and take it to heart, while others might laugh it off. In close losses, you have guys viewing tapes and getting specific on why they lost. But in blow out games like this, you're smoked on so many fronts that you tend to try and forget the game.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Mike Brown won't forget. He will be telling them what they need to work on tonight. Believe it.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

We seemed a little intimidated to me. They almost played scared tonite. They settled for too many jumpers early. This is like the Spurs game and they really need to put it behind them and move on.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score: Indiana 98, Cleveland 76*


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Did anyone happen to notice while watching DJ. He would stand in the corner with his hands on his hips at times. Just standing there, basically as pointless as Eric Snow.

Then at time it looks like he was talking to the crowd and the Pacers bench as he was in the corner. I mean its great to chat, but when your losing and you look like a fool out there, id say its not a good time.

Then he his the shot tosses his legs around like an idiot and taunts the sideline, then proceeds to hit the 3 to brings u back DOWN 17 POINTS and he skips and gives the 3 sign with his finger like it was the game tying shot.

It was just a disgraceful game from everyone on the floor.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

In today's NBA 76 isn't enough to win games, but it can defiently contend for an over-time if you have a 7 foot center on the floor for about say 15 minutes, which I believe the Cavaliers did. The problem which it has been all year is defense. The Cavaliers haven't faced any good defensive teams (Exception Philadelphia: Be realisitic with Sammy Dalembert in the paint Larry Hughes screams out of his mind)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well definitely the most dissappointing loss of the season: at least against SA we outplayed them for a half but this game was a butt whooping.

Really needed AV for this one but the key to this team is the Q, unfortunately. We simply are not a good road team: we come out flat too many times. We were able to squeak out wins in Orlando and Philly despite this because we just outtalented them but not against good teams


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I just don't understand why we suck so much on the road. For years it's the same crap, we have an entirely different roster and it's the same issue. Our team is just Jekyl and Hyde out there. 

Last thing that has been irking me is Donyell has slowed down quite a bit lately. Early in the season he was banging the boards, moving off the ball, etc. and lately he seems much slower on the court. Maybe his calf injury is bothering him more than we know. 

Hughes was also MIA in this game. We need to avoid the Pacers in the playoffs because that is just a bad matchup for us. All of our strengths are offset by theirs, Lebron is the only guy on our squad who can defend Ron and that kills his offensive game wrestling with him. And Stephen Jackson just owns us.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOYALTY said:


> Damon Jones looked a hell of a lot like Jeff McGinnis on the perimeter defense. Damon stood and watched Jasekevicius shoot like Damon had paid for a ticket and was a spectator. If you don't know how to get around a pick, Watch Eric Snow in practice !!!!


Yeah this was pissing me off. Damon went under screens 4 straight times and gave up open 3's to Saras. That dude is an awesome offensive player, his D is pretty bad but in all honesty I might prefer him over DJ.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

^Yep we just suck on the road for whatever reason.

And completely agree that Marshall has lost a bit since the beginning of the season. As I posted in the main part of the game thread he's seems to be mishandling a lot of passes thrown his way. Hopefully he just needs to recover from his calf injury fully.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Did anyone see that stat that said James had average 25ppg on 49% shooting in the last 5 games (?) against Artest? I didn't realize he had played that well against him in the past. I wonder what threw him off so much in this game.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Damon really pisses me off, because when he doesn't hit shots he's utterly worthless. A good role player does more than one single thing, and unfortunately Damon can't do anything but shoot. At least he doesn't turn the ball over. 

Anyway, this game was predictable because the Cavs always suck on the road, or are always inconsistent at best. It's weird and it's damn annoying, I was looking forward to this game but turned it off part-way through the 3rd.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 11/25/2005 | Cavs have work to do*











> *Cavs have work to do*
> 
> *Loss to Pacers proves there's still a lot to learn*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Pacers gobble up Cavs*











> *LeBron James faces stiff defense from the Pacers' Austin Croshere and Ron Artest while hoisting a shot in the first period of the Cavs' 98-76 loss at Conseco Field House in Indiana.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good job Lebron. You can bet the Palace will be even colder. Maybe Mike Brown should start holding practice in an ice box, Rocky, like.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

That was crap. I cant believe they would keep the arena really cold. I notice while watching the no one was sweating and everyone keep breathing on their hands. Plus some of the fans were wearing winter coats inside. I think this is total bush league. Talk about a home court advantage. They kept the gym cold to cool down the Cavs an unfortunately it worked.


----------

